# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty TNHH Thương mại và du lịch Anh Việt - Hà Nội

## dulichcungban

*Địa chỉ*: Số 197 Hồng Hà, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Thành phố Hà Nội
*Tel*: (0084)4. 39 32 36 80 / 04. 39 32 56 79 	
*Fax:* 04 39 32 35 36
*Email*: contact@vietattitude.com 
*Web*: VietAttidude > Nos Coups de Coeur 

*Chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ:*
- Lữ hành nội địa;

- Kinh doanh khách sạn, nhà hàng; Các dịch vụ phục vụ khách du lịch;

- Vận tải hàng hóa, vận chuyển hành khách;

- Buôn bán hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ;

- Đại lý mua, đại lý bán, ký gửi hàng hóa;

- Lữ hành quốc tế;

- Kinh doanh quảng cáo;

- Vận chuyển hành khách bằng xe ô tô theo hợp đồng.

----------

